# Britney goes bald?!?!?!!



## juli (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!! wow.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Check this out! Shaved head, new tattoo and brief moment in the rehab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/scp_v3/...492&s  rc=news

interesting... I can't say I like nor hate her new look!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah I saw... that girl needs to get herself together! 
my hubby says she's next in line to ANS at the rate she's going...


----------



## lipshock (Feb 17, 2007)

Seriously, what is going on inside of her head.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Feb 17, 2007)

It looks pretty rad though.


----------



## medusalox (Feb 17, 2007)

OMFG I saw that on perezhilton.com. 

Once she straightens herself out, I'd like to see her to a Vanity Fair cover or something...something really artistic and striking.


----------



## Jade (Feb 17, 2007)

she looks like an idiot.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 17, 2007)

She needs to get someone responsible to care for her children and go get herself some help. Wanting to be bald is fine, but it looks like more of a cry for help than anything


----------



## aeni (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow. She's really shedding the past (meaning most women cut their hair after breaking up from a relationship or when the kids get into the "grabby hair" mode).


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

I shouldn'thave laughed at this.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 17, 2007)

^^^ TOO FUNNY. I wish I could go crazy and shave my head sometimes. To bad I'm not rich.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2007)

I read she was losing her hair due to stress and having just given birth, and numerous dye jobs.  I lost some of my hair after I had Graham so it's possible..........*looks for a sane reason for stupid behaviour*


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_I read she was losing her hair due to stress and having just given birth, and numerous dye jobs.  I lost some of my hair after I had Graham so it's possible..........*looks for a sane reason for stupid behaviour*_

 
I read something similar to that. She was saying that her extensions were too tight and bothering her. Who knows though?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 17, 2007)

I heard it was because she is going to have to take a drug test(hair) or Kevin could get full custody.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2007)

she'd have to wax her entire bodycompletely slick for that to be effective.

Though I'm not entirely sure Kevin wouldn't  pop hot as well.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm all for getting new tattoos since I'm also addicted to them but shaving your head takes a lot of balls, thankfully she's rich enough to buy nice quality wigs ( yet some how I don't think she will ).

I'd totally love to shave my head, but I already know I'd look like a boy, and all ugly and stuff


----------



## juli (Feb 18, 2007)

My girl cousin shaved her head last summer just for the heck of it! She absolutely loved it! She didn't give a **** what people thought about her.  She wanted it, and she did it! It was sorta go around popular thing in the city at the time. (I heard somewhere..)

Now her hair is some what grown still short but like boyish cut ish?  It gives off very sophisticated/stylish look.  


But on Britney... I dunno... :/


----------



## macface (Feb 18, 2007)

Britneys crazy she needs to buy some wigs go to rehab for a while then go to parenting classes A.S.A.P


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 18, 2007)

aghhh! i want to still like her but she's making it hard..


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 18, 2007)

I feel so bad for her. I know you all think I'm crazy but from what I read on MSN it just looked like- she was loosing it. Literally going crazy because she is in too deep- she knows her choices were bad and I think she does realize that the damage is past the point of no return and she is loosing everything that is important to her. 

Just watching her- it just puts a whole new perspective on what we focus on I guess. 

I dunno- it's just very sad to me.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 18, 2007)

First the vajay jay pictures all over the place and now this...I don't even know what to say... someone please help her!


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 18, 2007)

there's a rumor going around ontd saying that someone's uncle who works at cedar-sinai said that britney was admitted for a short period.  another rumor says that she shaved her head because she was going bald due to the numerous dying/bleaching that she was putting it through.  

really don't know what to believe.  who knows?


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 18, 2007)

What a train wreck. I actually do think the blad head looks better than her un-washed look she had been going for lately.
I feel bad for her kids.
What's with the star of david necklace?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_she'd have to wax her entire bodycompletely slick for that to be effective.

Though I'm not entirely sure Kevin wouldn't  pop hot as well._

 
I'm pretty sure both parties would test positive. It's a dumb idea, because hair grows back. I don't know how much hair you need to test, but my hair grows fast.

It's legitimate to cut most of your hair off because of damage (the number of times she's changed hair color and gotten extensions was probably hard on her hair), but the stories I read said that she went into the salon, was refused, and then began doing it herself there. That's crazy.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_What a train wreck. I actually do think the blad head looks better than her un-washed look she had been going for lately.
I feel bad for her kids.
What's with the star of david necklace?_

 
at this point- i think she's looking for something to believe in. I mean she is searching for something- anything to hold on to and I think she's tried every crazy and everything and I almost wonder if it's just something for her to try to hold on to.


----------



## TheRitz (Feb 19, 2007)

KRAZY STUFF. i never really had interest in britney, except when i was like 12 lol but this is sad. shes like weird now. sucks. kids these days have barely anyone to look up to in the media, am i right?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 19, 2007)

so apparently.. you can buy her hair..


gross.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_What's with the star of david necklace?_

 
she wears it because her new b/f, isaac cohen, is jewish.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

After his little tell all interview last week, I bet she doesn't consider him her boyfriend anymore.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 19, 2007)

dont ya hate guys that kiss and tell.. im starting to think k-fed wasnt that bad after all.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

oh he was definitely not a good mate for her, but yeah, the guy selling out like that was a douchebag thing to do.

In her shoes, I would DEMAND that anyone involved with me for any length oftime on either a personal or professional level sign a confidentiality statement, iron clad, to sway that crap.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 19, 2007)

i feel bad for her. i have been a fan since i was young when she came out and i have a soft spot in my heart for her. she is extremely troubled right now clearly, and it's just tragic. 

recap the past few months: DIVORCE, custody battle, more negative attention than i think she's ever gotten, having paps around her CONSTANTLY (has anyone seen vidoes of her just walking around? must be at least 15 people in her face ALL THE TIME), justin and kfed recently becoming "pals", that guy she was with for a while just sold his and her story to a cheap tabloid divulging her insecurities and sex life, and her aunt who was like a second mother to her just passed away a few weeks ago. 

who knows WHY she really did it but it doesn't matter. it's clear that she is not mentally well right now. i hope she sorts out her demons soon.

PS i'm getting annoyed at everyone (not here at all, but other forums and the press in general) claiming she's a bad parent. no one knows her or what she does in her private time. it's not like her kids are home alone, there is a team of nannies with them. a LOT of rich kids were raised by nannies because their parents worked a lot.

britney has a full time job. being a celebrity never ends. would you want to subject your baby to all the paparrazi she faces when she steps out the door? she probably attends meetings with her label/management, goes to the studio to do music...no one knows where she is going and where she was during the day, they just take pictures of her going to wherever she is going. you wouldn't bring your baby to a meeting or to the office, would you?

she partied quite a bit this past while, but being a celebrity is not like real life. she was getting publicity-- any publicity is good publicity, they say. all part of the job. you don't know what she does when she's at home, or anything about her life or her kids. 

wow, holy rant there. just bugs me to see so many people judging someone when they only have small fragments of the situation and there is so much that we don't see. i feel bad for her and i hope she doesn't end up like ANS.

...whereas its very easy to judge paris hilton because there isn't a lot we _havent_ seen


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

  PS i'm getting annoyed at everyone (not here at all, but other forums and the press in general) claiming she's a bad parent. no one knows her or what she does in her private time. it's not like her kids are home alone, there is a team of nannies with them. a LOT of rich kids were raised by nannies because their parents worked a lot.  
 
Well, my opinion is that a lot of kids should be raised their parents, not their nannies. I've heard stories about where the child identifies the nanny as a parent moreso than the parent, which is ridiculous to me. A babysitter is fine, but if your kid sees the nanny more than it sees you, I think there's a problem.

I can forgive celebrities for not going outside with their kids. Letting everyone know what the child looks like makes it bigger target for kidnapping, dangerous for when you run from the paparazzi, and is probably just terrifying. She's at least been seen out and about with her kids, so I imagine she spends some time with them.

Given Britney's craziness, I think that her children are better off in the hands of someone else for a little than with her.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 19, 2007)

This is what happens when parents (hello, Dina Lohan are you listening??) act more like party buddies than parents. The woman has NO clue how to be a functional adult or parent because her parents went right along with everyone else who exploited her when she was young. She VERY obviously needs an series of interventions and the people around her are afraid to do anything because the gravy train might stop. 

And sorry, but you are not a good parent in my book when you are out partying days and weeks after giving birth. Once, maybe, but many nights a week? There are bonds that are created between a mother and infant in the immediate four or so months after birth that necessitate actually spending time with the child.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_i feel bad for her. i have been a fan since i was young when she came out and i have a soft spot in my heart for her. she is extremely troubled right now clearly, and it's just tragic. 

recap the past few months: DIVORCE, custody battle, more negative attention than i think she's ever gotten, having paps around her CONSTANTLY (has anyone seen vidoes of her just walking around? must be at least 15 people in her face ALL THE TIME), justin and kfed recently becoming "pals", that guy she was with for a while just sold his and her story to a cheap tabloid divulging her insecurities and sex life, and her aunt who was like a second mother to her just passed away a few weeks ago. 

who knows WHY she really did it but it doesn't matter. it's clear that she is not mentally well right now. i hope she sorts out her demons soon.

PS i'm getting annoyed at everyone (not here at all, but other forums and the press in general) claiming she's a bad parent. no one knows her or what she does in her private time. it's not like her kids are home alone, there is a team of nannies with them. a LOT of rich kids were raised by nannies because their parents worked a lot.

britney has a full time job. being a celebrity never ends. would you want to subject your baby to all the paparrazi she faces when she steps out the door? she probably attends meetings with her label/management, goes to the studio to do music...no one knows where she is going and where she was during the day, they just take pictures of her going to wherever she is going. you wouldn't bring your baby to a meeting or to the office, would you?

she partied quite a bit this past while, but being a celebrity is not like real life. she was getting publicity-- any publicity is good publicity, they say. all part of the job. you don't know what she does when she's at home, or anything about her life or her kids. 

wow, holy rant there. just bugs me to see so many people judging someone when they only have small fragments of the situation and there is so much that we don't see. i feel bad for her and i hope she doesn't end up like ANS.

...whereas its very easy to judge paris hilton because there isn't a lot we havent seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree with everything that you said untill the end.. we shouldnt judge people at all untill we have taken a walk in there shoes "paris" included


----------



## Raerae (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i agree with everything that you said untill the end.. we shouldnt judge people at all untill we have taken a walk in there shoes "paris" included
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol i thought the same thing...  I was about to say thanks and then read the last line... lol


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i agree with everything that you said untill the end.. we shouldnt judge people at all untill we have taken a walk in there shoes "paris" included
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i was making a joke that seemed to have gotten lost in the internet.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 20, 2007)

Honestly, considering she's involved in a divorce and custody battle, her choices these past few months are really going to end up working against her in her fight for her children.  While she's getting photographed waving her snatch around with Paris Hilton, Kevin was photographed with his ex and his children spending quality family time, and in such a high profile divorce/custody battle, lawyers will use that kind of "evidence" for lack of a better term to determine who really is going to be the better parent.  So if she loses, it'll be her own fault.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_ 
PS i'm getting annoyed at everyone (not here at all, but other forums and the press in general) claiming she's a bad parent. no one knows her or what she does in her private time. it's not like her kids are home alone, there is a team of nannies with them. a LOT of rich kids were raised by nannies because their parents worked a lot._

 

I agree with everything you said in your thread except this part.  There's no reason for her children to be with nannies 24/7 right now like they are; she's not exactly working.  She's partying, getting tattoos and hanging out with the wrong kinds of people.  She's got plenty of time to be with her kids, and they're at very crucial ages, especially the younger one.  He's not even 6 months old yet, and I bet he probably doesn't know what his parents look like.  It would be one thing if they were with her parents or with their father, and she were actually doing press and recording or doing something productive, but she isn't, so there's no really no excuse for her not to be with her kids right now.  And it's going to end up hurting her very deeply when this mess gets sorted out.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Honestly, considering she's involved in a divorce and custody battle, her choices these past few months are really going to end up working against her in her fight for her children.  While she's getting photographed waving her snatch around with Paris Hilton, Kevin was photographed with his ex and his children spending quality family time, and in such a high profile divorce/custody battle, lawyers will use that kind of "evidence" for lack of a better term to determine who really is going to be the better parent.  So if she loses, it'll be her own fault._

 
I don't know if either person should have the kids. Kevin Federline is sleazy, and I get the feeling the quality time is only to get the kids/money.

I feel bad for those kids. Can you imagine, when they're old enough to use a computer, googling 'Britney Spears' and all the stuff that's going to come up?


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree with MAC Pixie 100%. If she wanted to have kids she needs to be responsible. And she's not acting like a responsible adult. She's acting like a child. 

And the thing that she's not realizing is we are watching before our very eyes what hollywood can do to people.

But the sad thing is Britney needs a MOTHER. NOT a FRIEND. We are seeing just how real it is that when a child's mother acts more like a friend you see that with Britney. She never had a mother. She doesn't know what she's doing. She's just doing what she thinks is acceptable. 

It's very sad. VERY VERY sad.


----------



## Katja (Feb 20, 2007)

*When I heard that Britney shaved her head, I just laughed because I knew if I saw her bald, that I'd have graphic nightmares with the image of a bald Ms. Spears chasing me with a steak knife and a pack of lit cigarettes.  

It either took some ginormous balls or some serious mental instability to shave her head.  I'm betting it's the latter of the two, however, I don't think she looks half as bad as I thought she would look.  Now she can skip washing her hair w/o looking so ratty.  I'm sure the maintenence is minimal.  


*


----------



## Sanne (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*It either took some ginormous balls or some serious mental instability to shave her head. I'm betting it's the latter of the two, however, I don't think she looks half as bad as I thought she would look. Now she can skip washing her hair w/o looking so ratty. I'm sure the maintenence is minimal. *_

 
I agree it doesn't look half bad! that wig does though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really hope she's getting some serious mental help soon, cause she's not doing very well!


----------



## Janice (Feb 20, 2007)

Heard a blip on the news that Brit checked into an inpatient rehab facility in California today.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2007)

bout damn time.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 20, 2007)

They said on some news show she went into a club in L.A and walked out pist off  when they played one of her songs

I think shes tired and going crazy of all the attention she has been getting over the past .. 9 or so years. I heard she got rid of her hair because she was sick and tired of people always wanting to sew shit into it. perhaps all the paparazzi and gossip mags are taking their toll on her . perhaps shes just not cut out for long term celebrity-ism


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't think it's that she's not cut out but that she was improperly prepared for it.


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 20, 2007)

Ummm... Way better than the nasy-azz unkempt extentions she was always wearing but she has lost her effing mind. In and out of rehab in 24 hours and now she's bald with new tattoos. Now thats a classy woman. *BARF*


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't think it's that she's not cut out but that she was improperly prepared for it._

 
thats very true


----------



## Katja (Feb 20, 2007)

*I've been thinking about it intermittently all day, and I finally figured out what she resembles = An Ewock

Wigs should help that, but I also realized that this whole discussion is completely retarded.  Who cares if some washed up singer shaves her damn head?   I wish someone cared about me when I got those choppy layers back in 1998. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 20, 2007)

With all due respect, nobody has forced you to read this discussion.

I'm sure if you look at other discussions in this forum you may find them more interesting since you have an obvious distaste for this one.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

  I don't think it's that she's not cut out but that she was improperly prepared for it.  
 
I'm not sure... I don't know how you could prepare a kid for this. She started out so young. I don't know if anyone would be cut out to be shown as sexy little thing at as a teenager yet expect to be pure as snow, having your body scrutinized all the time, no privacy, and so on. She probably could have handled being famous, had her parents not allowed her image/life to be handled the way it was.

 Quote:

  But the sad thing is Britney needs a MOTHER. NOT a FRIEND. We are seeing just how real it is that when a child's mother acts more like a friend you see that with Britney. She never had a mother. She doesn't know what she's doing. She's just doing what she thinks is acceptable.  
 
I always thought she needed a friend, because if my friends were behaving that outrageously, I would say something to them and do everything I could to get them help. I guess that's maternal, but to me, that's also part of being a friend.

I hope she has a Drew Barrymore style around, being happy with life again.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

  I always thought she needed a friend, because if my friends were behaving that outrageously, I would say something to them and do everything I could to get them help. I guess that's maternal, but to me, that's also part of being a friend.  
 
I think she needs both but her mother should not be both. That's just my opinion. I think that her mother needs to start acting like a mother and not her best friend. There needs to be some sort of strength there and britney doesn't have it. Her friends- I hate to say it but I'm not sure she has any friends.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*I've been thinking about it intermittently all day, and I finally figured out what she resembles = An Ewock*

*Wigs should help that, but I also realized that this whole discussion is completely retarded. Who cares if some washed up singer shaves her damn head? I wish someone cared about me when I got those choppy layers back in 1998. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
it's not so much that she shaved her head, but WHY. she's clearly unstable and she's such a huge star...it's disconcerting and interesting to see someone break down the way she seems to have.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

  I think she needs both but her mother should not be both.  
 
Oh, I think she needs both, but her actual mother, IMO, sucks. I think her mother was more thinking of Britney as her meal ticket than a friend. I don't think of her mother as her friend at all and certainly not a true mother.

Even though it's disgraceful that she's neglecting her kids, I still feel bad for her. I don't think she has anyone to emotionally support her.


----------



## Katja (Feb 21, 2007)

*





 = Sarcasm, etal.  Maybe I have been misunderstood, or I'm just an incipient member here, but I didn't intend to be so ambiguous.  I have the proclivity to speak effusively, and sometimes I guess it doesn't come out right in text.

When I said 'this whole discussion is completely retarded', I meant the ubiquitous discussion of her shaving her head, not the thread itself.  The fact that people are treating this like a world event is about a billion times more disgusting than her head could ever be.  But that doesn't change the fact that she shaved her head, and it doesn't change the fact that the media will cover these stories. 

Ostensively, I enjoy participating in this thread; however, I also wanted to state my opinion, however vague it was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Katja (Feb 21, 2007)

*I thought by including this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it indicated that there was sarcasm present.  Additionally, I believe I elaborated in my reply to your original retort which is conveniently posted above to facilitate any misunderstanding that may have occured.
*


----------



## Katura (Feb 23, 2007)

I miss the old Brit...in all of her hot and sweaty slave for you glory. 

I'm still a fan, even though she's not going through this the right way. After three in and out's of rehab faster than you can file the paper work..and two kids...and K-Fed...and her drugs...I hope she pulls through this!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 23, 2007)

I never thought I would say this but after looking at this situation the more I think about it the more I can honestly say I don't think she will. I don't think there is anything that can stop her from destroying herself. NOTHING. 

At this point the only person who can save Britney is Britney and she doesn't seem the least bit interested in it. 

I hate to say it but it would not surprise me in the least to hear on the news in the future that she was found dead somewhere at this point.


----------

